# Freaked out by lawn mower



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

My poor babies were freaked by the lawn mower today. I shot a short video. They didn't know where to go or what to do to get away from the noise!! But.........a couple more times and they will lay around watching my husband ride by. This happens every year..........but this is the first time I got pics.........

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LdBCeuz338o


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Renee, boy, do you have some gorgeous pigeons. I sure do love all the different colors and they look so healthy.

Same thing happened here last week. I was sitting in the aviary with the boys and girls and hubby roared by on the lawnmower and the only one that didn't freak out was my Simon who was sitting in my lap. The rest went bonkers but then, like yours, got used to it.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

It is a good thing to expose them to all the various sounds of this world. They will be well prepared for their journeys.

That is a BONUS then. the lawn mowing serves two purposes.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

You have a whole lot of birds and they are all so beautiful!!!.

Every new bird I get gets freaked by the vaccum cleaner, but they get used to it very quickly, especially after they see the old birds being calm about it.
My old Andrew doesn't even get out of the way anymore when I vacuum, it is me who has to go around him.

Reti


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Renee, 

Your loft is so nice It's so bright, clean and neat & tidy...is that a concrete floor? It looks like poured and really smooth concrete.

Reti, my birds love the sound of the vacuum


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Thanks everyone for the comments on the birds. We do have quite a variety of colors this year. We didn't raise all of them. Most of what we raise are BB's, BC's, a few RC's and a few splashes. All of the white birds you see were bought at YB auctions. 
PP2002: The floor is a wooden floor with a coat of paint. All of this building and painting stuff is my husbands department. We did just repaint the floors this past year before we raised all of our new babies, so that's why it looks like it does. It also gets scraped EVERY SINGLE day, just ask my poor aching back!!! LOL. Just kidding............I love cleaning every morning and having the birds follow me around. What a way to start the day!!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Lovebirds said:


> The floor is a wooden floor with a coat of paint. All of this building and painting stuff is my husbands department. We did just repaint the floors this past year before we raised all of our new babies, so that's why it looks like it does. It also gets scraped EVERY SINGLE day, just ask my poor aching back!!! LOL. Just kidding............I love cleaning every morning and having the birds follow me around. What a way to start the day!!



Ah, ok...well it looks like a really nice floor, easy to clean as well. I like cleaning my pigeon room as well. It's a dirty job, but one that is labour of love and it feels good to have their area nice and clean...not just for me, but for them too


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Thanks for sharing your observations and the interesting video. They do learn amazingly fast, don't they! I remember when Walter first showed up (he was 5 years old), I was surprised that he wasn't the least bit upset at having the lawn mower or vacuum go right by him! But let a hawk show up in the sky and he was trying to break down the screen door to get inside the house!!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Love the video, Renee!

Beautiful set up you have there - how many pigeons do you have in the loft?

John


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

John_D said:


> Love the video, Renee!
> 
> Beautiful set up you have there - how many pigeons do you have in the loft?
> 
> John


There are 73 young birds in the three sections in the video. We've got a total of about 130 birds.


----------

